
Show HN: Ghost Drive – Sim Racing Using Your Car as a Controller - nsamala
https://outlandnish.com/blog/ditch-the-sim-rig-use-your-car-instead/
======
saviorand
This is awesome. Saves a lot of gas, too. I wonder how on what other car
models that's possible

~~~
nsamala
Thanks! Any car with electric power steering and CAN should be a good
candidate for it

